# How Will my Puppy look like when he grow up :D



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello, 

That's my Puppy photo's .

How will he look like when he grow up








Please post a picture from internet or write anything








by the way is the dog 100% pure?




































Still teaching him how to pee in the right place ( lol .. I am not that good in training dogs

Best Regards


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Haddadinby the way is the dog 100% pure?


There's no way to tell by looking at a picture.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He sure looks Pure, is this the same puppy you asked the same question about a few weeks ago?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If both parents are 100% pure, your puppy is 100% pure. If either parent is NOT 100% pure, your puppy is not 100% pure. If you don't have pedigrees on the parents and don't know if they are both 100% pure, then there is simply no way you will ever be sure if he's purebred or not. At best, you can only guess, and that's all anyone else can do, no matter how many times you ask or how many pictures you post. 

Why is this so important to you? If you like this puppy, it really shouldn't matter.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Haddadin, are you the fellow who a fgew times has bought dogs from street vendors who tell you the dog is pure, and you want to be sure you got a pure GSD? Maybe I am thinking of someone else.

Why do you want to be sure the dog is pure? Do you plan to breed your dog? Or you just want to know if the price was correct, or if the seller was honest?

I really hope that this puppy is living with you, in your home, and not in a garage or outdoors. He needs lots of training right now, and needs to be with you.

He is a VERY beautiful puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here we go again......









If you want a pure bred GSD, stop buying off the street and buy from a reputable breeder. You can post a million pictures at every age and all you will ever get are opinions, not facts. You've been told over and over that we believe your dog looks pure bred, but there is no way to know for sure. Buying 4 week old puppies off the street that resemble or that people tell you is a pure GSD is no way to know for sure. The fact is you will never know for sure, but it looks like a GSD to us. The horse is dead and buried in the ground at this point.

By the way, what are you doing to that poor dog in that third picture??


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Do your RESEARCH first. That poor puppy!! I do not care if my post gets removed, I love my pup, I do my research FIRST, and you need to quit looking for a purebred dog for little money off the street. You get what you pay for! Yes, WHY is it so important to you? You say you keep them on a farm to protect the farm, then why does it matter? Post pedigree papers, and photos of BOTH parent dogs. If you can't get that information, DO NOT BUY.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Probably will be a bit bigger and a few pounds heavier


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

This guy is ridiculous...


----------



## cogswela (May 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfWhy do you want to be sure the dog is pure? Do you plan to breed your dog? Or you just want to know if the price was correct, or if the seller was honest?


After reading his other threads I can only assume he is buying these dogs from a market place for a few euros, asking us if its pure breed, then pawning it off on some other sucker.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I looked back on your threads and I have a question.How many dogs do you presently own?You've talked about 3 or 4.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*cough* troll *cough*









Sorry, had something in my throat. 

Isn't this the same person that several months back bought a "pure" German Shepherd puppy off the street [supposedly] from two GSDs tied to a loading dock door or something? Then the breeder was going to give him another "pure" puppy because he found out his wasn't pure? 

I seem to recall a female GSD tied to a loading dock door on a busy street in one of the photos.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep Shel, that's the same one.

I keep waiting to see something about the macaroni noodle diet he's feeding...


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

He is asking the same questions on Yahoo answers and is getting the exact same type of responses. He hears the same thing and starts a new thread. He most likely has gotten rid of the previous dogs that were not 100% since he usually stops responding to his threads when we start asking about the other dogs...and Mr Man on a farm.

btw, if you're wondering, he's 18-19 years old. Found on Yahoo


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

His English has gotten better since his first few posts.If anything he has learned to speak or write our language...I hope if by some chance he is for real he gets these pups spayed or neutered as soon as they are old enough.........


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm beginning to doubt if there really ARE any puppies that this person owns.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

so sad to see that puppy so skinny. and the pictures shows poor treatment.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGHis English has gotten better since his first few posts.If anything he has learned to speak or write our language


...then i think its Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------

